# Take home pay in Saskatchewan



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I was just messaging with someone and found out how little of the wages you actually take home.

Is there anyone else on here who can verify take home pay or any site that can calculate it?

It seems like a very bad take home pay compared to what you actually earn.

Thanks for help guys


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This may help

Understand Your Payroll Deductions | Monster.ca


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Tax Take Home Pay Calculator for 2012.xls

Just found this. Quite good as it calculates EI and CPP also


----------

